
We’ll do it live–a new chapter in YouTube’s live stream - tilt
http://youtubecreator.blogspot.com/2016/06/well-do-it-livea-new-chapter-in.html
======
JohnMF
Basically they'll soon add the equivalent of Periscope into YouTube, as a
feature. Get out your smartphones!

